# French socket / US appliance



## DC12345

Hi. I learned a hard way that you cannot use US home appliance in France because French power supply uses higher V than US. We brought our kid's humidifier from US which is 120V and when we plugged into the power outlet (in France), it stopped working after powering up initially for a second. I have been doing some research online and it seems that digital gadgets (like laptop, phones, etc) are ok to use (just use an adapter) , home appliances are not and need to use a transformer? Any advice on what to do for those of you who faced the same issue and how are you dealing with it? I guess the easiest way is to just buy everything in France but we brought a few items over from US and would hate to just not use them (it was a pain shipping them over and the wait etc). Also the humidifier that is not working (it probably got overloaded)..should I try to get it repaired somewhere in Paris or not worth it?....it wasn't a cheap humidifier. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bevdeforges

To use US appliances in France (or anywhere in Europe) you need to get step down transformers. These are NOT the little power converters that some folks use for travel purposes, but rather substantial power transformers. Usually they are fairly heavy and when running, tend to heat up, so be careful where you put them. 

Nowadays, if you look up "power transformer" on Amazon, you'll get lots of references for 12 V to 240 V but what you need are 240/250V to 120V. Be sure that whatever you get is rated for well over the wattage listed for whatever it is you want to plug into it.

Amazon carries a variety of transformers, just be sure to search on "step down transformer 220 to 110" or something like that. (Yes, you can search on an English description on the French Amazon.)


----------



## travertine

There may have been an internal fuse on the humidifier that has failed and perhaps it can be replaced. If it's not visible on the outside then I suspect you'll need to try a repair shop. If you think you might buy appliances/tools here and want to take them back to the US (and repeat the experience) it is also possible to buy transformers that can work both ways (i.e. high to low and low to high conversion) by simply selecting the appropriate voltages on the transformer. Deciding on the size of the transformer you will need can be a bit tricky. It certainly needs to be larger than the rating on the appliance as Bev mentioned. If it's a simple electronic device slightly larger is fine but for a dehumidifier, which contains a compressor much like a refrigerator, a large amount of energy is needed at the start up and then the appliance drops back to a lower consumption. Check if the user manual/web site provides this additional and important power rating.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a note - for US sourced appliances be sure to check the UL sticker (usually located somewhere near the plug or cord) to see what voltages the item can handle. Those rated only for 110/120 will need a transformer. Those that can handle both currents will state that they take 110/240 or whatever. Usually it's electronic items that operate on chargers or internal power supplies (like computers) that are dual voltage.


----------



## Befuddled

My jaw drops when I realise that people come to Europe bringing electrical appliances with them that operate on 110v expecting them to handle twice the voltage without exploding or causing a fire. Some small low wattage items (like phone chargers) that run through a small transformer at the plug end are designed to operate on a range of voltages. This information will be indicated on that transformer. Larger things like power tools, hair dryers, toasters, coffee makers, and larger appliances plugged into the wall are guaranteed to blow a household fuse or circuit breaker. Additionally the thing can be destroyed if there is any electronic content and be impossible to repair. It should also be understood that in older French properties the AC wiring will not always be fully overload-protected or has often been modified by unqualified owners. It is entirely possible that the wiring could overheat and cause a fire. 
My advice to all who come to France: Do your research about plugs/ sockets, and voltage requirements. If you are coming for a short visit store your US goods and buy new when you arrive. If you are coming for longer term or retirement sell your stuff and buy new when you arrive. Do not trust step down "transformers". Reducing the voltage down to 110v is only part of the story. Sensitive electronics or items that depend on a 60 cycle (hertz in the modern world) AC frequency will not function correctly. For example, a clock or record turntable motor will run at the wrong speed when coping with the European 50 cycle (hz) supply. If you bring your own small items that you have verified will run happily on 230-240v then change the plug to French ones. Avoid those little converters that you see at airports and ferry terminals. Many will only handle a very limited amount of current before overheating and failure. 
Sorry to rain on your parade folks but I have decades of experience and seen too many disasters to be complacent about bad electrical practices.


----------



## DC12345

So I bought a step down transformer from Amazon with 200W capacity and it's working pretty well so far. I even tried an appliance from US that has max 1000W thinking that the transformer wouldn't work but it did -- would you know why?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Be careful just trying various appliances - especially if they are over the rating for the transformer. The fact that the one you tried says "max 1000W" makes me think that it is some sort of adjustable thing - whether temperature or speed. Actual wattage drawn by any particular device will vary according to how it's used and what works for a few minutes may be much more problematic if it stays "on" for an extended period of time.


----------



## ALKB

DC12345 said:


> I guess the easiest way is to just buy everything in France but we brought a few items over from US and would hate to just not use them (it was a pain shipping them over and the wait etc).


I hope you didn´t bring your printer - ink cartridges are region-coded and you´d have to source cartridges from the US, the equivalent European cartridges won´t work.


----------



## DC12345

ALKB said:


> I hope you didn´t bring your printer - ink cartridges are region-coded and you´d have to source cartridges from the US, the equivalent European cartridges won´t work.


LOL. I almost did but so glad I didn't. Thank you.


----------



## tardigrade

DC12345 said:


> So I bought a step down transformer from Amazon with 200W capacity and it's working pretty well so far. I even tried an appliance from US that has max 1000W thinking that the transformer wouldn't work but it did -- would you know why?


MAX is the answer to your question. It would seem you have not put a MAX load onto it - ie. running it at full. 

Your original post saddens me; Americans (us) are supposed to do a lot of research before moving shores...


----------



## jweihl

Stick with shipping electronics. Nothing with a motor or that heats. It's just not worth the hassle and expense.

The biggest question I had was, would my SONOS speakers work? I really didn't want to replace those if I didn't have to. A bit of research hinted that they would. I shipped them, and they work fine.


----------



## rynd2it

Befuddled said:


> Do not trust step down "transformers". Reducing the voltage down to 110v is only part of the story. Sensitive electronics or items that depend on a 60 cycle (hertz in the modern world) AC frequency will not function correctly. For example, a clock or record turntable motor will run at the wrong speed when coping with the European 50 cycle (hz) supply.


Oh dear - how wrong can you be?. I've used all my US kitchen appliances and power tools in France and the UK using a 4000w transformer purchased for about $40 from World Imports in Illinois, it doesn't overheat and it's been running perfectly for over 10 years.
Second, a record turntable is a DC motor as are the hard disks in computers, DVR, DVD players etc, they don't use the cycle (Hz) for timing; however you are right that a digital clock does and it won't work.

To save a lot of plug changing bring a US (or UK) power strip and put a French plug on it, works fine and you can buy them from Amazon already fitted with French plugs. Make sure they are French plugs and not German or other European, the German plug will NOT fit in a French outlet - the ground pin is different.
To sum up, replacing all my kitchen stuff would have cost about $2000 - a $40 transformer is a bargain, but buy in the US as they are over €100 in France and the UK.


----------



## jweihl

But, unless you have someone paying for your move from the US, or send everything by boat (crazy messed up these days), you'll spend more on shipping most household stuff than it's worth. Looking back at what we shipped it ended up costing about $6 per lb. I guess a good rule of thumb is to think about shipping stuff that either 1) works in France, 2) has sentimental value, or 3) is relatively expensive for it's size and weight.


----------



## Bevdeforges

jweihl said:


> I guess a good rule of thumb is to think about shipping stuff that either 1) works in France, 2) has sentimental value, or 3) is relatively expensive for it's size and weight.


And consider, too, the current shipment delays (for all the obvious reasons). You could be a long time waiting for your shipment to arrive - and what are you going to do for those large appliances while you're waiting? (Yes, it depends on what they are.)


----------



## DC12345

rynd2it said:


> Oh dear - how wrong can you be?. I've used all my US kitchen appliances and power tools in France and the UK using a 4000w transformer purchased for about $40 from World Imports in Illinois, it doesn't overheat and it's been running perfectly for over 10 years.
> Second, a record turntable is a DC motor as are the hard disks in computers, DVR, DVD players etc, they don't use the cycle (Hz) for timing; however you are right that a digital clock does and it won't work.
> 
> To save a lot of plug changing bring a US (or UK) power strip and put a French plug on it, works fine and you can buy them from Amazon already fitted with French plugs. Make sure they are French plugs and not German or other European, the German plug will NOT fit in a French outlet - the ground pin is different.
> To sum up, replacing all my kitchen stuff would have cost about $2000 - a $40 transformer is a bargain, but buy in the US as they are over €100 in France and the UK.


Thank you Rynd2. I like the idea of using a US power strip to prevent a lot of plug changing (as I'm facing the same issue of plugging/unplugging different US appliances to use my one transformer).....but I don't follow why you need to get a French plug. You'd just plug a normal US power strip into the transformer that says "OUTPUT 110V " and from there you can use multiple US appliances using the same transformer (assuming the W added up for all the appliances being used at the same time doesn't go over the transformer's W?).....so why need the French plug? Sorry, I just want to clearly understand so that I don't blow up anything.


----------



## rynd2it

DC12345 said:


> Thank you Rynd2. I like the idea of using a US power strip to prevent a lot of plug changing (as I'm facing the same issue of plugging/unplugging different US appliances to use my one transformer).....but I don't follow why you need to get a French plug. You'd just plug a normal US power strip into the transformer that says "OUTPUT 110V " and from there you can use multiple US appliances using the same transformer (assuming the W added up for all the appliances being used at the same time doesn't go over the transformer's W?).....so why need the French plug? Sorry, I just want to clearly understand so that I don't blow up anything.


Sorry for the confusion I meant to say the French plug was for a UK power strip. You are right that you can use a US power strip direct to the transformer.


----------



## paulmlemay

rynd2it said:


> Make sure they are French plugs and not German or other European, the German plug will NOT fit in a French outlet - the ground pin is different.


this drives me nuts. You might think if the EU would be good for anything it would standardize plugs.


----------



## paulmlemay

jweihl said:


> Stick with shipping electronics. Nothing with a motor or that heats. It's just not worth the hassle and expense.
> 
> The biggest question I had was, would my SONOS speakers work? I really didn't want to replace those if I didn't have to. A bit of research hinted that they would. I shipped them, and they work fine.


I'm with you. I'm planning my move now and preparing my stereo system to be 220v compatible. It's my hobby.


----------



## tardigrade

paulmlemay said:


> I'm with you. I'm planning my move now and preparing my stereo system to be 220v compatible. It's my hobby.


My technics(? spelling) had a switch on the back for 110v or 220v.


----------



## Bevdeforges

paulmlemay said:


> this drives me nuts. You might think if the EU would be good for anything it would standardize plugs.


I'm not so sure about that. I lived in Germany for a few years and when I moved here to France, I brought all my small appliances with me. Had no problem with any sort of incompatibility. At the time, there was a unique "Italian" plug that wouldn't work with the standard outlet found in Germany and France, but I never had any problem using my German electrics here in France.


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I lived in Germany for a few years and when I moved here to France, I brought all my small appliances with me. Had no problem with any sort of incompatibility. At the time, there was a unique "Italian" plug that wouldn't work with the standard outlet found in Germany and France, but I never had any problem using my German electrics here in France.


Your small appliances were probably 2 pin, no problems but the German 3 pin plugs don't have the hole for the ground pin, just the side contact


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think they may have standardized the plugs since then, or at least it isn't all that difficult to find adapter plugs to handle the difference. In any event, my "German electrics" all hail from at least 30 years ago (though the sockets in our house date back quite a bit farther than that!). Having a DH who is an electrical engineer does come in handy at times! <gg>


----------



## Peasant

DC12345 said:


> I have been doing some research online and it seems that digital gadgets (like laptop, phones, etc) are ok to use (just use an adapter)...


It's not that "digital gadgets" are inherently immune to the 120/220V problem, it's that most come with an AC adapter that automatically adjusts to accept any common input voltage. You have to read the label on the adapter or appliance to make sure that it will take the voltage of the country you are in.


----------



## Peasant

ALKB said:


> I hope you didn´t bring your printer - ink cartridges are region-coded and you´d have to source cartridges from the US, the equivalent European cartridges won´t work.


Laser printer...


----------



## ALKB

paulmlemay said:


> this drives me nuts. You might think if the EU would be good for anything it would standardize plugs.


I never had a problem with my German plugs in France - or anywhere else in Europe, apart from the UK and Switzerland (one no longer in the EU, the other never having been a member). .


----------



## ALKB

Peasant said:


> Laser printer...


Don't now whether toner cartridges might be region-coded, too. Wouldn't put it past them.

I used to work for a company that sells ink cartridges and I had about two angry American customers per week - and the same amount of angry Europeans living in the Americas who didn't understand that I was not responsible for customs charges on their large cartridge order.

Really, just buy a new printer.


----------



## rynd2it

ALKB said:


> I never had a problem with my German plugs in France - or anywhere else in Europe, apart from the UK and Switzerland (one no longer in the EU, the other never having been a member). .


Depends on the age and type of plug. Older French sockets do not have earth (ground) pins, later ones do - anything rewired in the last 10 years for example. So any two or three pin plug will fit.

The Schuko plug has two types E, and F see here:






German SCHUKO, plug type F: Electrical plug type used in Austria


This electrical socket is common in: Germany, Austria, Netherlands, Luxembourg




www.netio-products.com





Note the F type, common in parts of Germany, Austria etc, does NOT have the hole for the later French ground pin and therefore will not fit. So you can get lucky or run into the issues as I did about two weeks ago when a friend could not use a heater fitted with a type F plug.


----------



## papaia

Beware of frequency!! 50Hz != 60Hz. Anything that has a clock/timing or high speed movement dependency fails or behaves erratically, even if you have a voltage converter!
Power margins of converter vis-a-vis requirements of device is next in criticality, again even if the converter is supposed to downstep from 220v to 110v.
RTFM of each device you are planning to bring.


----------



## rynd2it

papaia said:


> Beware of frequency!! 50Hz != 60Hz. Anything that has a clock/timing or high speed movement dependency fails or behaves erratically, even if you have a voltage converter!
> Power margins of converter vis-a-vis requirements of device is next in criticality, again even if the converter is supposed to downstep from 220v to 110v.
> RTFM of each device you are planning to bring.


Digital clocks are the only thing affected by the frequency, everything else works


----------



## papaia

rynd2it said:


> Digital clocks are the only thing affected by the frequency, everything else works


Any machine having a dependency on accurate timing (e.g. electronic pressure cookers/ instantpot, expresso/Nespresso machines with internal clock) is impacted and won't function properly. Motion frequency dependent devices (e.g. hair clippers) would be almost useless.


----------



## rynd2it

papaia said:


> Any machine having a dependency on accurate timing (e.g. electronic pressure cookers/ instantpot, expresso/Nespresso machines with internal clock) is impacted and won't function properly. Motion frequency dependent devices (e.g. hair clippers) would be almost useless.


RUBBISH!


----------



## philsego

And just to further complicate this...
Any 110V 60Hz device that has a large motor that runs a LOT, like a fridge, dehumidifier (specifically permanent magnet heavy duty motors) may overheat, potentially failing and/or becoming a fire hazard. These motors are designed to self-cool at 60Hz. Running them slower (as a result of the decrease in Hz) is a Very Bad Idea. Exceptions are devices that typically run for short periods like hair dryers or fans. And remember that a voltage converter that could safely handle 1000W is likely to weigh as much as a brick and cost more than the appliance you want to run.
We use a small voltage converter to charge an electric toothbrush. That's about the limit of what I would do.


----------



## rynd2it

philsego said:


> And just to further complicate this...
> Any 110V 60Hz device that has a large motor that runs a LOT, like a fridge, dehumidifier (specifically permanent magnet heavy duty motors) may overheat, potentially failing and/or becoming a fire hazard. These motors are designed to self-cool at 60Hz. Running them slower (as a result of the decrease in Hz) is a Very Bad Idea. Exceptions are devices that typically run for short periods like hair dryers or fans. And remember that a voltage converter that could safely handle 1000W is likely to weigh as much as a brick and cost more than the appliance you want to run.
> We use a small voltage converter to charge an electric toothbrush. That's about the limit of what I would do.


Correct but no-one is talking about large appliances only small stuff. My 3000 watt transformer cost 35 dollars, the small kitchen appliances would cost several hundred dollars to replace. And much of what was said above is nonsense as the items mentioned are nearly all running on DC so not affected by cycles. BTW, my electric toothbrush is a DC charger and accepts 110 - 240 v


----------



## philsego

rynd2it said:


> Correct but no-one is talking about large appliances only small stuff. My 3000 watt transformer cost 35 dollars, the small kitchen appliances would cost several hundred dollars to replace. And much of what was said above is nonsense as the items mentioned are nearly all running on DC so not affected by cycles. BTW, my electric toothbrush is a DC charger and accepts 110 - 240 v


Yes - That's why I specifically said "device that has a large motor." Your 3000W transformer, if it weights much less than 25-30lbs, is not a true autoformer/transformer. While that's getting _way _too deep into the various ways to control voltage, "solid state" devices are typically massively overrated. 
And yes, my toothbrush (Sonicare elite) is 110V only :-(


----------



## rynd2it

philsego said:


> Yes - That's why I specifically said "device that has a large motor." Your 3000W transformer, if it weights much less than 25-30lbs, is not a true autoformer/transformer. While that's getting _way _too deep into the various ways to control voltage, "solid state" devices are typically massively overrated.
> And yes, my toothbrush (Sonicare elite) is 110V only :-(


Step Down Voltage Transformer, Step Up Voltage Transformer, Step UP/Down Voltage Transformer, 220 to 110 volt voltage transformer, Voltage regulator - World Import Type D, weighs a lot.


----------



## papaia

rynd2it said:


> *RUBBISH!*


I would just advice those willing to bring devices over, from the US, from the categories I mentioned (and others with similar potential dependency), to (re)certify their intent to use them in France, before bringing them over, rather then acquiring $$$/€€€ transformers and finding out that - even if power levels and voltage values are apparently met - frequency diff. prevents usage or delivers unexpected results. Vendor/appliances public forums will be a great source for such info. Not to bother others with details, considering the potential adversarial reactions here, I could reply to those interested, via DM.


----------



## rynd2it

papaia said:


> I would just advice those willing to bring devices over, from the US, from the categories I mentioned (and others with similar potential dependency), to (re)certify their intent to use them in France, before bringing them over, rather then acquiring $$$/€€€ transformers and finding out that - even if power levels and voltage values are apparently met - frequency diff. prevents usage or delivers unexpected results. Vendor/appliances public forums will be a great source for such info. Not to bother others with details, considering the potential adversarial reactions here, I could reply to those interested, via DM.


Your advice is well intentioned and under most circumstances totally valid. However, I can tell you from a lot of experience with this, that any vendor or manufacturer will either say they don't know, or will advise against it just to cover their backsides. I contacted many such on moving from the UK to the US and then from the US to France, only one manufacturer would give a definitive answer and that answer was 100% incorrect. They said the device would not work in the US on 110v, it did for many years.

I was reacting to your comment:



> Any machine having a dependency on accurate timing (e.g. electronic pressure cookers/ instantpot, expresso/Nespresso machines with internal clock) is impacted and won't function properly. Motion frequency dependent devices (e.g. hair clippers) would be almost useless.


I cannot think of any device in my kitchen or workshop that depends on the 50/60Hz cycles for timing, certainly not crock pots, rice cookers, blenders, food mixers as none of them have internal clocks, their timing is related to temperature. Even the George Foreman grill works great and it does have a sort of count-down clock. My hair clipper/beard trimmer works just fine and has for many years. Also, many small devices that have motors such as DVD players etc are DC not AC and the converter is built in and they are usually multi-voltage.

To sum up, check your small appliances for being dual voltage first, they may not need any external help. Then purchase the sort of transformer I referenced above (not a travel adapter) making sure it is rated at at least 50% higher than your most highly rated appliance. In other words if your toaster oven is rated at 2000W then buy a 3000W transformer.

However, it's your money so only you can decide whether $30 - $50 for a transformer is worth it or replace your appliances when you arrive.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just to play devil's advocate here, I actually know of a couple who brought over all their major household appliances. But they paid out big time to have electricians wire in whatever they were using for transformers and to pretty much re-do the electrical system for their kitchen. (This was Germany, not France.) The guy was just one of those types who wanted to do this sort of thing to prove that 1) it could be done and 2) to show off that he could afford to do something like this. 

But for anything major it pays to understand that due to size constraints or other differences between large appliances here vs. in the US it may not be a terribly good idea. Major appliances here tend to be built to standard dimensions - so they will fit into a standard kitchen cabinet configuration. House sizes are considerably smaller, and the assumed hook ups (for things like dishwashers, washing machines and other water-using appliances) are very different from in the US. I've also noticed that they do sell "US style" refrigerators here (with water and ice in the door, automatic ice makers, etc.) that are already configured for the local voltage and frequency. However plan on running the pipes supplying water to the thing across the top or bottom of the walls of your kitchen, due to differences in construction here.


----------



## Befuddled

We all have our opinions on the subject based on personal and published experience. Thankfully not all of us insist on having the "last word".


----------



## dextcorp

Same advice I give to all US expats. Write to your congressmen(women) and demand the US to change to 220V 
And asking to change miles to kms etc.


----------



## rynd2it

dextcorp said:


> Same advice I give to all US expats. Write to your congressmen(women) and demand the US to change to 220V
> And asking to change miles to kms etc.


Love it 😉 right where I used to live, one Freeway exit (I 15 to 76) a sign was marked in km, endless fun and controversy 😃


----------



## elizbug

rynd2it said:


> Oh dear - how wrong can you be?. I've used all my US kitchen appliances and power tools in France and the UK using a 4000w transformer purchased for about $40 from World Imports in Illinois, it doesn't overheat and it's been running perfectly for over 10 years.
> Second, a record turntable is a DC motor as are the hard disks in computers, DVR, DVD players etc, they don't use the cycle (Hz) for timing; however you are right that a digital clock does and it won't work.
> 
> To save a lot of plug changing bring a US (or UK) power strip and put a French plug on it, works fine and you can buy them from Amazon already fitted with French plugs. Make sure they are French plugs and not German or other European, the German plug will NOT fit in a French outlet - the ground pin is different.
> To sum up, replacing all my kitchen stuff would have cost about $2000 - a $40 transformer is a bargain, but buy in the US as they are over €100 in France and the UK.


Delayed response/question, but what you've said here is the exact scenario I'm facing. I've been living in France for years, but I'm just now finally shipping some large furniture and belongings over. Amongst them are things like my KitchenAid mixer which, while available in France, will cost well over 400€ (or more) to replace. I want to bring it and use a voltage converter... this is what you've successfully done? Do you have a recommendation of specifics to look out for on the converter?


----------



## Moonge

rynd2it said:


> Love it  right where I used to live, one Freeway exit (I 15 to 76) a sign was marked in km, endless fun and controversy


? Escondido ? We were in Carlsbad  pre 2007...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peasant

elizbug said:


> Delayed response/question, but what you've said here is the exact scenario I'm facing. I've been living in France for years, but I'm just now finally shipping some large furniture and belongings over. Amongst them are things like my KitchenAid mixer which, while available in France, will cost well over 400€ (or more) to replace. I want to bring it and use a voltage converter... this is what you've successfully done? Do you have a recommendation of specifics to look out for on the converter?


How about checking with an independent Kitchen Aide repair shop to see if they could replace the motor with a 220V version? It might not be possible and it might be too expensive but you don't know without asking. I say this because when a friend brought over a very nice/expensive guitar amp to Germany he originally planned to run it with a converter, but found a amp tech that could change the transformer to a 220V one for around €150.


----------



## rynd2it

Moonge said:


> ? Escondido ? We were in Carlsbad  pre 2007...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I lived in Fallbrook, 1991 - 2011


----------



## rynd2it

Peasant said:


> How about checking with an independent Kitchen Aide repair shop to see if they could replace the motor with a 220V version? It might not be possible and it might be too expensive but you don't know without asking. I say this because when a friend brought over a very nice/expensive guitar amp to Germany he originally planned to run it with a converter, but found a amp tech that could change the transformer to a 220V one for around €150.


A good transformer costs about $40 and can be used with all 110v appliances of the appropriate wattage.


----------



## rynd2it

elizbug said:


> Delayed response/question, but what you've said here is the exact scenario I'm facing. I've been living in France for years, but I'm just now finally shipping some large furniture and belongings over. Amongst them are things like my KitchenAid mixer which, while available in France, will cost well over 400€ (or more) to replace. I want to bring it and use a voltage converter... this is what you've successfully done? Do you have a recommendation of specifics to look out for on the converter?


YES! go to Step UP and Step Down 2 Way Regulator/Transformer (Type D) - World Import

I see their prices have gone up a lot but still worth it. Oversize by at least 50%, so if you highest wattage appliance is 2000watts, get a 3000 watt transformer.

My Kitchen appliances are all 110v and well over 20 years old, still going strong on the same transformer I bought in 2011


----------



## Peasant

rynd2it said:


> A good transformer costs about $40 and can be used with all 110v appliances of the appropriate wattage.


It looks SO inelegant.


----------



## rynd2it

Peasant said:


> It looks SO inelegant.


Not if you put it in a cupboard with a remote socket and switch as I did.


----------



## Nomoss

Just to mention a tip when using a transformer, which for the prices quoted above is very likely to be an autotransformer (Google it).

If you have a voltmeter/mulitmeter, make this check. If not, get an electrician to do it:

Check the voltage from each side of the transformer output to earth.

(A) If one measures 120 volts and the other close to zero, it's OK.
(B) If one measures 230 volts and the other about 120 volts, swap over the connections (line and neutral) to the transformer input, which will give the above result, (A).

For many applications it doesn't matter a lot, but applying 230 volts to a circuit designed for 120 volts could cause damage, and there is no reason to take such a risk when it is so easily avoided.

This is particularly important for equipment operating in a humid environment such as washing machines.

I worked in a country with a 230 volt power supply, where many of my American and Canadian colleagues imported their furniture, including washing machines and other home appliances, as the company paid for this.
They all used locally available autotransformers, but almost all of them found that the timing controls of the washing machines failed eventually, sometimes even catching fire because there were no earth leakage trips there.
These timers were operated by cams driven by a small motor, but more modern systems with electronic controls may not like 230 volts either.


----------



## rynd2it

Nomoss said:


> Just to mention a tip when using a transformer, which for the prices quoted above is very likely to be an autotransformer (Google it).
> 
> If you have a voltmeter/mulitmeter, make this check. If not, get an electrician to do it:
> 
> Check the voltage from each side of the transformer output to earth.
> 
> (A) If one measures 120 volts and the other close to zero, it's OK.
> (B) If one measures 230 volts and the other about 120 volts, swap over the connections (line and neutral) to the transformer input, which will give the above result, (A).
> 
> For many applications it doesn't matter a lot, but applying 230 volts to a circuit designed for 120 volts could cause damage, and there is no reason to take such a risk when it is so easily avoided.
> 
> This is particularly important for equipment operating in a humid environment such as washing machines.
> 
> I worked in a country with a 230 volt power supply, where many of my American and Canadian colleagues imported their furniture, including washing machines and other home appliances, as the company paid for this.
> They all used locally available autotransformers, but almost all of them found that the timing controls of the washing machines failed eventually, sometimes even catching fire because there were no earth leakage trips there.
> These timers were operated by cams driven by a small motor, but more modern systems with electronic controls may not like 230 volts either.


Any item with an electronic timer will NOT work if it was designed for the US market 110v 60 Hz on a 240v 50Hz regardless of the type of transformer. They use the Hz for timing and the transformer only changes voltage.


----------



## rynd2it

Nomoss said:


> Just to mention a tip when using a transformer, which for the prices quoted above is very likely to be an autotransformer (Google it).


On no account should anyone use an auto transformer which are nearly always sold without casing and without proper socket outlets. If you look at the one I referenced you will see it is properly constructed, pre-wired and cased. Absolutely no need for anyone to go anywhere near it with a multi meter.


----------



## papaia

rynd2it said:


> Any item with an electronic timer will NOT work if it was designed for the US market 110v *60 Hz* on a 240v _*50Hz*_ regardless of the type of transformer. They use the Hz for timing and the transformer only changes voltage.


Can't emphasize _*this*_ enough! It's incredible how many people neglect the frequency!


----------

